# Red lump/blister in between dog paw



## Doberwoman

My 7 yr old Doberman has a red lump or some kind of blister between his toe on his left foot. It is causing discomfort and he is holding his paw up a lot. We will be taking him to the vet but in mean time was wondering if anyone else has had this problem with their dog? I took a pic but he moved his paw and it was a bit blurry. Don't want to keep touching his foot as its obvious its causing discomfort.


----------



## princeno5

hi,that looks like a interdigital cyst,my bulldogs had them,they used to come and go,the vets do and can remove them,they did say being overweight can cause them.


----------



## Tilldob

My Bull Terrier sometimes get these interdigital cysts,i have read somewhere that grass seeds can cause them,ive also read that you should bathe them in apple cider vinegar and salt water and apply athletes foot cream dont know if it helps i have not tried it. Good luck at the vets


----------



## Sled dog hotel

Doberwoman said:


> My 7 yr old Doberman has a red lump or some kind of blister between his toe on his left foot. It is causing discomfort and he is holding his paw up a lot. We will be taking him to the vet but in mean time was wondering if anyone else has had this problem with their dog? I took a pic but he moved his paw and it was a bit blurry. Don't want to keep touching his foot as its obvious its causing discomfort.
> View attachment 114336


Looks like whats often reffered to as interdigital cysts but most are not actual cysts they are known as furuncles, caused by different things, there is a good and full explanation of it all in Merck veterinary Manual.

Overview of Interdigital Furunculosis: Interdigital Furunculosis: Merck Veterinary Manual


----------



## Doberwoman

Hi guys thanks for the advice. We took Max to the vet who squeezed the lump (can't imagine anything more painful!) as she thought there might of been something in it, she then changed her mind. She's given us some antibiotic cream (his foot is so swollen poor max) and if its still there in a week we have to take him back for a biopsy. 
I'll reply again when we know what it is as I know from other forums I've used it is always good to know what it is to help others with same problem. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dober

I would have suggested as above  The vet would ave squeezed it as sometimes owns get stuck in and can cause big red lumps like that too.

You should stick around and share more pictures of your gorgeous boy


----------



## Doberwoman

Ahh thanks he is a really good boy. He's our 3rd Doberman now. I managed to update profile pic but is there a page within this site that you upload pics to share? :confused1:


----------



## Dober

Hes gorgeous!!

You can upload pics to your gallery, but most people use a website like ImageShack - Online Photo and Video Hosting which gives you a code to paste here


----------



## mrsaxlrose

Just popped in to comment on how beautiful Max it. I have 2 Doberdogs myself


----------



## Doberwoman

I've uploaded some more pics of max on my profile. Some phone pics and some professional ones I did. We are taking him back to vets on Friday the lump is still there, looks different and more prominent. Think a biopsy will be done


----------



## Doberwoman

2nd trip to vet today! Been told to stop using the antibiotic cream and he is now on strong antibiotic tablets. We have to take him back on Wednesday. If its not looking like its getting better then they'll do biopsy. The vet said he doesn't think it's anything sinister but there is a small chance it's a tumour. Lets cross fingers.


----------



## EAD

Fingers crossed its nothing serious.....he is a gorgeous boy:001_wub:


----------



## Sarahferret

My whippet has these from time to time. I wouldnt rush for biopsy or antibiotics. Best treatment is simple foot soaks! 

Epsom salts are best, but normal salt will do. Make a strong solution, with 6spoons salt dissolved in warm water.

Soak dogs paw for 15 minutes twice a day.

Salt draws out any foreign bodies, the cyst will eith erupt and you will find the cause or it will just go away.

After a week of soaks the cyst should be completely gone. It works everytime on ivy.


----------



## Doberwoman

Hi thanks for the advice and I think that the soaking of paw in salted water is a great idea, we have tried cleaning it with salty water after the last trip to vet. Very hard to keep him in one place for 15 min though. Poor boy is holding it up loads more than before. He has another appointment tomorrow. Really appreciate everyone's help and advice.


----------



## Doberwoman

Hey guys, not good news today from the vet. Because max has not responded to the very strong antibiotics they'll be doing a biopsy on toe Monday. The vet thinks it is a tumour and said if when they do the biopsy it shows a tumour they'll remove his toe there and then  so upsetting. I'm just crossing my fingers the vet has it all wrong and that if it is a tumour he'll recover because our last 2 dobermans deteriorated in health once having tumours removed, well our first didn't have it removed cos it was in his neck and there was no way it could be removed. He's still happy in himself he's just obviously uncomfortable and can't put his foot down. Just thought I'd let you all know the latest.


----------



## princeno5

hi,hope the vets are wrong,poor max


----------



## Doberwoman

Update on max. We took him to vet early this morning and have just had call from vet. It is a tumour and its eating away at his bones. We've given the go ahead to remove the toe and Chest X-rays show it's not spread. Got to call back at 2 to get the go ahead to pick my poor boy up


----------



## Sled dog hotel

Sorry to hear the worrying news hoping that the xrays are clear and its localised only. I did know a great dane who had to have a toe removed for the same thing and he was fine after, so everything crossed for you.


----------



## Doberwoman

Max is back from vet, full of morphine bless him! Won't stop crying poor boy! Glad he's back home though!


----------



## Sled dog hotel

Doberwoman said:


> Max is back from vet, full of morphine bless him! Won't stop crying poor boy! Glad he's back home though!


Hope it went well, it may be the effects of the anaesthetic or even the morphine as it opiate based. Hoping he feels better soon and it is jst the after effects.


----------



## Lauren5159

Poor boy!

GET WELL SOON, MAX!!!:thumbup1:


----------



## Doberwoman

Thanks guys. Think he's feeling a little better today, he is trying to jump around like his normal self until he remembers he's got a poorly foot!


----------



## Lilylass

Ohhhhh just seen the update on Max .... poor boy ...... so sorry it was tumor and glad it's now gone.

Fingers crossed for a speedy recovery (((hugs))) for Max


----------



## Doberwoman

Still waiting for biopsy results though. We've taken him back for check up today. His foot is swollen quite a bit but vet reckons its bruising. He did feel his lymph nodes on side where he had tumour and very swollen! Max is not happy he has a lamp shade on! He's back to vet on Friday to have his stitches out. Will update a post op photo after Friday.


----------



## Doberwoman

Anyone have any ideas of stopping max chewing his socks?! The lampshade doesn't seem to be working anymore! I took advantage of his sock being off to take a post op pic. Look away now if you're a bit Squamish.


----------



## Sled dog hotel

Doberwoman said:


> Anyone have any ideas of stopping max chewing his socks?! The lampshade doesn't seem to be working anymore! I took advantage of his sock being off to take a post op pic. Look away now if you're a bit Squamish.


Although there is post op redness that you would expect looks like they have made a nice neat job, dogs do heal very quickly usually with minimal scarring much better then we do in the main, so once completely healed and the redness goes and fur grows back looks like it will be OK.

Only thing I can think of is anti lick strips if you put that on over the sock that may discourage the licking and pulling the sock off, you cant put it on the wound though.

If the Anti-Lick Strip is used to protect open sores or stitches it is important to protect the area with a gauze pad before application. The Anti-Lick Strip can also be used on top of Vetrap bandages, and directly to the skin on shaved areas as long as it is kept away from any open wounds or stitches.

Anti-Lick Strip

I think pets at home may do them.


----------



## Doberwoman

Ooh thanks for that info! Will see if we can get to pets at home! Once his stitches are out Friday I think it'll be ok. He's getting sick of it now! They did manage to leave a bit of the toe on if you noticed in pic? That helps I think. We just need stitches after the amount of times he's bashed into us with the lampshade  thanks again!


----------



## Lilylass

The wound looks nice and healthy  he really shouldn't notice it's missing at all once it heals - especially as it's not an "outside toe" 

Sorry no suggestions for stopping him getting at it - our's have all been thwarted by a well stuck on sock!


----------



## Doberwoman

Max had last trip to the vet today and had some great news! No cancer! It was a very aggressive infection which was very rare apparently. They're going to keep testing the growth they took for other things like fungal etc. he's healing up well and we are so happy our boy is well and healthy!


----------



## Doberwoman

I took this last night


----------



## Doberwoman

Sorry me again  I have a better pic of the growth that was on Max's foot.


----------



## Dober

Wooo! That's great news that it's just an infection, all the best for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Lilylass

Doberwoman said:


> Max had last trip to the vet today and had some great news! No cancer!


 Ohhhhh that's _wonderful_ news  you must be soooooo relieved!

Love the pic! They really are such big softies


----------

